# Is the story about the Wuhan hospital being built in a few days real?



## Wintw (Jan 29, 2020)

Is the story about the Wuhan hospital being built in 48 hours real?    The video that has been shown to the media shows all of the ground work and the poof!    The hospital is there!     Magic!   It only took them 48 hours!    What a miracle!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 29, 2020)

No one trust CCP media propaganda. The only good Communist is a dead one.


----------



## TomParks (Jan 29, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> No one trust CCP media propaganda. The only good Communist is a dead one.



Absolutely 100% correct....don't worry those chinks are dropping like flies.


----------



## wamose (Jan 30, 2020)

Not much good about the Chinese these days. They're dirty, they're cheap, they're diseased, they're robbers, they're communists and we should have nothing to do with them. Trump is the only person with a chance of getting the upper hand with them. If we put Democrats in charge, we'll be talking Chinese and eating bats within a month.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 30, 2020)

I wish people would question a lot of things we are told.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 30, 2020)

Wintw said:


> Is the story about the Wuhan hospital being built in 48 hours real?    The video that has been shown to the media shows all of the ground work and the poof!    The hospital is there!     Magic!   It only took them 48 hours!    What a miracle!


Yep, they are capable of building buildings in a very short period. That is what the Global Elites has invested in. They want to tear down homes and buildings and put up their sustainable shelters that will help combat climate change and put more money in their pockets while others will be in debt forever.
 And so this corona virus plague is just propaganda to help sell their products.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 30, 2020)

pknopp said:


> I wish people would question a lot of things we are told.


Seems as tho these folks only question things when it gives them a chance to demonize the coloreds....


----------



## Wintw (Jan 30, 2020)

For whom are the coloreds?    That sounds awesome!    I kinda wish I were color red!    And what do they have to do with the point of discussion, eh?


----------



## badger2 (Jan 30, 2020)

We noticed that the media kept redundantly showing machines scraping at the same earth, but as yet, not a single photo showing the progress on that same patch of earth.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 30, 2020)

Without standards, building codes, permits or licenses you can do a hell of a lot.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 30, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Without standards, building codes, permits or licenses you can do a hell of a lot.


There are a lot of things that cant be sped up, like the amount of time it takes for a concrete foundation to dry.


----------



## Wintw (Jan 30, 2020)

Except for showing it being built...which leads me back to my original question...please focus.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 30, 2020)

TomParks said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > No one trust CCP media propaganda. The only good Communist is a dead one.
> ...


Ah fantastic. All this board needs. More racist pieces of shit.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 30, 2020)

wamose said:


> Not much good about the Chinese these days. They're dirty, they're cheap, they're diseased, they're robbers, they're communists and we should have nothing to do with them. Trump is the only person with a chance of getting the upper hand with them. If we put Democrats in charge, we'll be talking Chinese and eating bats within a month.



Watch out! You might get slitty eyes by looking at them! You might have a hankering for badger liver or cockroach milk if you start speaking to a chink!


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 30, 2020)

Wintw said:


> Is the story about the Wuhan hospital being built in 48 hours real?    The video that has been shown to the media shows all of the ground work and the poof!    The hospital is there!     Magic!   It only took them 48 hours!    What a miracle!



Yep. True. Buillding standards might be an issue, but it went up pretty quick.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 30, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Well the world doesn't need more pussy cucks like you.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 30, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> [
> Well the world doesn't need more pussy cucks like you.



Says the classic keyboard warrior.
Hey tough guy, go spout your racist bullshit in the middle of Chinatown, or head over to NY and start ranting on the street corners of Harlem...then we'll see what you're really made of.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

The escapee from the flight into Boston who refused hospitalization likely did head for Chinatown.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 31, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


OK 'Doctor'. Doctor of what, cuckoldry? They wouldn't understand me in Chinatown...chinks don't speak English.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 31, 2020)

Wintw said:


> Is the story about the Wuhan hospital being built in 48 hours real?    The video that has been shown to the media shows all of the ground work and the poof!    The hospital is there!     Magic!   It only took them 48 hours!    What a miracle!



Yes, and it holds a whopping 1000 people.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 31, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Are you suggesting people of color are violent?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 31, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


As with all liberals...he is a repugnant maggot who wishes violence upon those whom he does not agree with.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 1, 2020)

Wintw said:


> Is the story about the Wuhan hospital being built in 48 hours real?    The video that has been shown to the media shows all of the ground work and the poof!    The hospital is there!     Magic!   It only took them 48 hours!    What a miracle!


China is not like shithole Africa or US inner cities..they, at least,  have SOME smart people


----------



## harmonica (Feb 1, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I wish people would question a lot of things we are told.
> ...


what's a ''colored'' ?


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 1, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 1, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> As with all liberals...he is a repugnant maggot who wishes violence upon those whom he does not agree with.



1) I'm not a liberal
2) I'm not a racist
3) Unlike you, I'm no coward.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 1, 2020)

Wintw said:


> Except for showing it being built...which leads me back to my original question...please focus.



no....  Industrial concrete base cannot be use safely for about 60 days .... that's why when you see a building being built you will see a major stall in the construction after the deep foundation is poured....it almost appears that they have abandoned the project.....  it cannot be rushed...that simple.  Soon after the deep foundation is laid the project is covered over for a few weeks .... temperatures can rise to as high as 200 degrees on the drying surface of the concrete and stay that way for days at a time...  Any attempt to rush this process will result in catastrophic weakness of the foundation component.

JO


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 1, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > As with all liberals...he is a repugnant maggot who wishes violence upon those whom he does not agree with.
> ...


Golf clap...douche bag.


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 1, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



Thanks coward..


----------



## Wintw (Feb 2, 2020)

justoffal said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> > Except for showing it being built...which leads me back to my original question...please focus.
> ...





How does it almost appear they have abandoned the project?    Our media are showing the place built in 8 days. Someone's not telling the truth.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Feb 2, 2020)

They are building prefab hospitals and one of them with 1,000 beds has been competed in 6 days.


----------

